# metal sculptures?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

how would i make life sized metal sculptures for different types of animals? would i dip them in metal or would i have to find the right tools? i wanna use bronze for my grizzly hunt i just went on.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You want to make a life size bronze grizzly bear?!?

There was a recent article in the Star Tribune about how one of the Burger brothers is making bronze wildlife sculptures. It's not easy. You have to make a model of your subject out of wax, then cast the model, and then pour with bronze.


----------

